# ringeinlage defekt...



## marc48431 (16. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen.

Bei meiner rute fehlt eine ringeinlage...
Nun meine frage... Kann man nachtraeglich eine passende einlage einbauen oder muss der komplette ring ausgetauscht werden... Inkl. Neu lackiert werden...

Besten dank..

Marc


----------



## chxxstxxxx (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: ringeinlage defekt...*

Letzteres.


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: ringeinlage defekt...*



> Letzteres.         [/QUOE]
> 
> Das ist Quatsch!
> 
> ...


----------



## chxxstxxxx (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: ringeinlage defekt...*

Coole Sache. Wo genau kaufst Du gleich wieder Sic-Einlagen?


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: ringeinlage defekt...*



> Coole Sache. Wo genau kaufst Du gleich wieder Sic-Einlagen?



@Cristian 36
Also ich hab hier nirgendwo etwas von Sic-Einlagen gelesen,du etwa?

Taxidermist


----------



## chxxstxxxx (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: ringeinlage defekt...*

Wo kaufst Du dann Einlagen aus Hardloy oder Alconite?


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: ringeinlage defekt...*



> Wo kaufst Du dann Einlagen aus Hardloy oder Alconite?





> Geh zum nächsten Angelladen und kauf dir eine passende Ringeinlage.



In meinem Fall war es ein Angeladen in Rheinhausen BW!
Aber worauf willst du eigentlich hinaus?

Taxidermist


----------



## chxxstxxxx (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: ringeinlage defekt...*

Ich habe alle mir bekannten Rutenbaushops durchgeguckt und keinen gefunden der nur Ringeinlagen hat. Ich weiß auch hier in der Nähe keinen der einzelne Ringeinlagen verkauft. Abgesehen davon hat der Großteil aller "modernen" Rute eine Sic-Beringung. Deswegen wollte ich wissen wo es Ringeinlagen zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: ringeinlage defekt...*

Ich finde jetzt gerade nicht die Adresse von seinem Geschäft in Rheinhausen, sondern nur von seinem zweiten Geschäft in Lingenfeld.
Aber von dem Mann habe ich jedenfalls die Ringe gekauft!




> Jürgen Ritter    Germersheimer Str. 70, 67360 Lingenfeld


Taxidermist


----------



## Heilbutt (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: ringeinlage defekt...*

Ich bin kürzlich auch zu meinem Dealer marschiert, mit der Erwartung das er mir einen ganz neuen Leitring montieren will...

doch er verschwand im Hinterzimmer, dann hörte ich - dengel, dengel, dengel - viele kleine Schläge mit nem Kunststoffhammer - und die neue Ringeinlage war drin.
Hat inkl. Einlage, Aus- und Einbau 4,-€ gekostet.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## marc48431 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: ringeinlage defekt...*

Das hört sich ja ganz vielversprechend an...
werd dann mal zum Rutenbauer gehen, und sehen, was passiert..

Euch erst einmal vielen Dank für Eure Antworten...

Mit sportl. Gruß,

Marc


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: ringeinlage defekt...*



christian36 schrieb:


> Ich habe alle mir bekannten Rutenbaushops durchgeguckt und keinen gefunden der nur Ringeinlagen hat. Ich weiß auch hier in der Nähe keinen der einzelne Ringeinlagen verkauft. Abgesehen davon hat der Großteil aller "modernen" Rute eine Sic-Beringung. Deswegen wollte ich wissen wo es Ringeinlagen zu kaufen gibt.




 			 			Man kauft einfach einen (Sic )1Ring in passender Grösse, macht den  mit dem Feuerzeug heiss und die Ringeinlage fällt meistens raus.  Ansonsten rausdrücken.

Dann wie Taxidermist schon gesagt hat in den anderen Rahmen kleben. 
Die Einlagen sind gleich gross wennd er Rahmen ungefähr gleich gross ist.
Das spart die Arbeit des Anwickelns.#6 		
 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				__________________


----------



## Ellipse (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: ringeinlage defekt...*

hallo!
Ich habe auch schon die Einlage getauscht, allerdings war es ein 30er Startring, je größer der Ring desto besser geht es.
Die alte Einlage incl. Klebereste entfernen, einen gleichgroßen Ring besorgen und anwärmen, dabei vorsichtig die Einlage entfernen.  Den alten Ring mit einem Heißluftföhn vorsichtig anwärmen dabei dehnt sich der Ring etwas  sodaß man die Einlage leichter hineindrücken kann. Anschließend habe ich mit Uhu Endfest 300 die angewärmte Einlage eingeklebt. Hält jetzt schon wieder einige Jahre.


----------



## marc48431 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: ringeinlage defekt...*

Also...

Mein rutenbauer sagt geht nicht.. Macht er nicht.. Haelt nicht...
Also ring ab.. Neuen ring binden.. Blank wieder anlackieren...
Fertig...

Und das alles fuer 12€ !!!

Was will man da noch ueberlegen... 

Danke fuer eure antworten...

Gruss.. Marc


----------



## tomtomgo (13. September 2012)

*AW: ringeinlage defekt...*

Mir ist die Sic Einlage vom Leitring/ Startring abgeplatzt.
Mein Händler sagt auch man müsse einen kompletten Ring nehmen und tauschen mit lackieren und so weiter...
Der wollte allerdings nur fürs lackieren schon 20 Euro haben.
Den Ring gibt's noch extra.Werd das mal probieren mit der Sic Einlage und Sekundenkleber oder Heiskleber.
Gruß Tom.


----------



## Loup de mer (16. September 2012)

*AW: ringeinlage defekt...*

Hier gibt´s ´ne klasse Anleitung. Habe ich auch schon gemacht - funktionierte einwandfrei.


----------



## Fischotte (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: ringeinlage defekt...*

vielen dank für die HILFE, hab gerade das selbe problem mit einem meiner ruten ringeinlagen!


----------



## Tarex (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: ringeinlage defekt...*

Gut das ich *"SIC Einlage im Rutenring kaputt, was nun" *eben gesehen hab ^^ an meiner Mantikor ist auch die 2te Ringeinlage hin, dann werd ich am donnerstag mal schauen ob mein Dealer sowas da hat ^^ 
von mir auch nochmal ein danke zum verweis auf diesen thread.


----------



## iguana57 (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: ringeinlage defekt...*

Sehr cool.. Ich hab das Problem auch bei meiner Spinnrute. Mein Händler sagte mir aber damals das man das austauschen vergessen kann weil man das niemals heile raus bekommt.

Scheint aber ja doch sehr gut zu gehen.

Top #6


----------

